# Form 11 - how to view last year's return details



## Carnmore (21 Oct 2016)

How do I view last year's tax return details? 

I've logged on to ROS, located the return but there's no obvious way of viewing the contents.

I've tried clicking the 'export' button but it's still not viewable.

I'm using a Mac.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dub_nerd (21 Oct 2016)

Aha. This one gets the award for least intuitive user interface ever constructed. In fact, it's so confusing I forget it every time I revisit it and have to experiment for another five minutes, as I've just done for the umpteenth time. I presume you have gone to "Revenue Record" and, quite naturally, clicked the "Returns" option on the side bar. Big mistake. That gets you a completely useless skeleton list, where the "Export" option only exports the list.

Instead, as soon as you go to 
"Revenue Record" (or if you have already clicked a sidebar option like "Returns", click back on the "Inbox Messages" at the top of the sidebar), and 

select the "Search By" drop down on the main panel. 

Choose "Search using Document Type".

On the "Tax Type" drop down select "Income Tax".

On the "Document Type" drop down select "Form 11".

Check the "Include Archive" checkbox. 

Hit the Search button. 

Now you can select your return by clicking on the hyperlinked "Notice No" column and a print view of it will open. (It's not the Form 11 you submitted, but a Revenue acknowledgement with all the details. I don't think there's a way of getting the original, open to correction).

Easy, huh? 

(EDIT: Also see the screenshots below for the procedure in pictures)


----------



## dub_nerd (9 Nov 2016)

Here's the routine again in pictures:

*1. Go to Revenue Record*








*2. Select from drop-downs and archive check box*






*3. F11 opens in new window:*


----------



## Brendan Burgess (29 Aug 2017)

dub_nerd

You are a genius. 

I have just wasted 20 minutes trying to figure this out.
The Revenue Website Help was no use
But your User Manual is perfect. 

Thanks.

Brendan


----------



## bmount (20 Sep 2017)

jees
only one word for ROS.ie for the simple task finding a pdf of your Form 11 and that is: 

Rubbish

Many thanks for the instructions posted. I need last year's Form 11 on pdf for a Mortgage Switch application 

(fyi, BOI 3% 3-year fixed we're going for with the 2% cashback, better than PTSB 3.7% !)


----------



## bmount (20 Sep 2017)

and your instructions came up on a google search, excellent.


----------



## randomer9812 (12 Nov 2017)

Thanks @dub_nerd for this.  Drives mad every year.  

A couple of extra things to note

1. even using these steps doesn't work in all browsers, on Mac I find it best to use Safari for ROS ( I usually use a different browser but it doesn't work for ROS)
2. the F11 opens as a pop-up, so you need to enable pop-ups for ros.ie - this wasted another couple of minutes while I wondered why the link was opening a blank Revenue Record tab.


----------



## Tomjim (17 Nov 2017)

My Accountant submits my returns through ROS

I only registered for ROS this week.

I followed your instructions above and I see my returns

Is it possible to view my returns on my ROS when I didn't submit them


----------



## robd10 (30 Nov 2017)

Dub-Nerd thanks for the walk through its certainly a challenge for us Luddites.


I'm in the same position and cant see the ones submitted by an accountant.


----------



## dub_nerd (30 Nov 2017)

It seems strange that you can't see a return filed by an Agent, but I don't know anything about it. However, have a look at this link and search for "agent", or the sections "_Client List_" and "_Payments in myAccount if not ROS registered_". It looks to me like:

a) an agent can register clients whose returns they file but who do not necessarily themselves have access to ROS,

b) a client with access to ROS can register their agent to act on their behalf.

In the latter case, the client can use ROS to make income tax payments, so I would be quite surprised if they couldn't also view filed returns. The screen for setting this up us under Admin Services on the ROS menu. It creates a new digital certificate and I would imagine your agent has to file using this certificate in order for your returns to be visible to you.

Alternatively, just get your accountant to bring up your return in the normal way (instructions above on this thread), print it to PDF, and mail it to you. Just going from memory, I think there's a couple of flip-down sections on the screen that pops up with your return, and these have to be flipped down in order to appear in the printed-to-PDF document.


----------



## robd10 (1 Dec 2017)

Thanks for that, I've been over and over the ros pages and can't find a way of bringing up my last 4 years F11's submitted by my accountant.  Previous years submitted by myself are shown and available to view.  Its not an issue but I feel they should be available for my viewing.  As you suggest I'll get copies from my account just for my records.


----------



## PGTIPS (10 Dec 2018)

Just came across this thread--most helpful, and I was able to open my Form 11 filed last month for 2017.  But I need to access my Form 11 for both 2015 and 2016 and the procedure described here doesn't seem to work for these earlier years.  Any suggestions?


----------



## dub_nerd (11 Dec 2018)

Did you make sure to click the "Include Archive" checkbox, as above?

If so, are you sure you filed the returns yourself electronically?

If so, I'm out of ideas I'm afraid. You might need to ask Revenue why they don't show up.


----------



## PGTIPS (11 Dec 2018)

Thank you, dub_nerd, I had included the archive, but now it seems that, as you suggest,  the reason I can't access the old Form 11s is because they were filed through ROS on my behalf, not by me.  I used an accountant for years but for 2017 I decided to do it myself, and I'm now reaping the whirlwind....anyway, the Revenue helpline sorted me out.  Many thanks.


----------



## George2025 (9 Jan 2019)

PGTIPS could you please share what did they tell you on the Revenue helpline? I am in the same situation as you and I am wondering if I am missing something.


----------



## DB74 (10 Jan 2019)

If you go to My Enquiries and request a copy they should be able to attach it to their reply


----------



## wonder29 (14 Feb 2019)

Hi - I'm new to ROS. I need to access Form 11 and followed the instructions above but can't see the "Income Tax" option in the dropdown? Am I doing something wrong. Please suggest.


----------



## dub_nerd (14 Feb 2019)

wonder29 said:


> Hi - I'm new to ROS. I need to access Form 11 and followed the instructions above but can't see the "Income Tax" option in the dropdown? Am I doing something wrong. Please suggest.



What _do_ you see in the dropdown? For me it's Income Tax first, followed by an alphabetically sorted list of 29 others. Are you registered for income tax on ROS?


----------

